# testa and deca cycle



## kane (Feb 3, 2012)

hey all i am planning on doing a 12 week cycle of 100mg deca & 250 mg testa every monday and thursday , along with it i will be focusing on a strict diet plan basically of protein, i will also be getting some weight gainer  a scoop after gym and one before i sleep wanted to knw when is the best time to inject them & as it is my first cycle and my trainer has asked me to get on these just got them delivered to me today. About me i am 21, 5'8 , 74 kg & the main reason y i am taking them is cause i started to get fat and nerdy a couple of years from now and well the nerd me is gone but the fat still exists i have tried hard to get it off but the chunk of fat on my chest and gut is pissing me off now so i planed to take some chemicals rest i will be uploading my pics on every weekly basis so tht i can get some advice and how do  i get to know if any side effects are happening in my body thanks all


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 4, 2012)

You are too young to be using AAS

If your trainer really told you to get on these fire him/her!

Study and learn how to eat and train. Max out your potential and utilize your youthful hormonal output as it is now.


----------



## Dath (Feb 4, 2012)

Your trainer's a loser !

As KU said your to young in age and knowledge at this point.
Take your time and study Diet, Training, and AAS. Inform yourself and don't put so much trust in this so called trainer.... Btw did he or she hook you up the products? I'm just curious


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

Who ever told you to run that cycle is a moron. Stick around here and learn something. Keep eating and keep training and most of all keep learning. And what is testa??


----------



## Caz Rad (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrong cycle for your goal and wrong trainer for your needs.  Drop the trainer and the gear.  Proper diet and exercise is all you need right now.  Did I forget to mention proper diet?  Can't stress that enough.


----------



## swollen (Feb 4, 2012)

Also you said you were fat..., these are definitely the wrong compounds for you.


----------



## njc (Feb 4, 2012)

Send me the test and deca and I'll be sure to properly dispose of it for you so nobody gets hurt.


----------



## kane (Feb 4, 2012)

testa as in testosterone and this pics show me looking now and well yes he did hook me up with them and i have already paid the money and have them with me i know you all advice me that i am too young and stuff but well at times you gota do wat you have to so i will be starting with cycle from this monday so if u could advice me that when is the best time to take them as i work out in morning and then i have work at office till night + for my diet i will be having at least 10- 12 eggs per day lot of bananas , chicken , pulses & weight gainer with milk after work out and after i get back home from work let me know wat you guys feel .
thanks


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 5, 2012)

You are making a mistake... Period! So with that said, do what you want when you want. The last thing that has any significance is what time of day that you will inject.


----------



## njc (Feb 5, 2012)

kane said:


> testa as in testosterone and this pics show me looking now and well yes he did hook me up with them and i have already paid the money and have them with me i know you all advice me that i am too young and stuff but well at times you gota do wat you have to so i will be starting with cycle from this monday so if u could advice me that when is the best time to take them as i work out in morning and then i have work at office till night + for my diet i will be having at least 10- 12 eggs per day lot of bananas , chicken , pulses & weight gainer with milk after work out and after i get back home from work let me know wat you guys feel .
> thanks


 
Dude you are gonna look very overweight and bloated in about 5 weeks from now.  You're not gonna be happy with any of it.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 5, 2012)

Never mind u will end up with ur natural T levels shutting down. So ill end up fattter bloated and have major limp Dick. But other than that enjoy .....


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

i PROMISE that you will not be satisfied with the results of this cycle. You came to this forum for advice so you should atleast try to listen. If you got it all figured then hell, just go for it. But i can guarantee it isnt the right choice to follow through with this cycle. You have no base.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 5, 2012)

You're looking for magic in the wrong places. Train hard, eat well and rest better. 
 You're doing the wrong choice here but you're gonna go for it, aren't you? At least come back at the end of the cycle so i can tell you that "I told you so" shit.


----------



## collins (Feb 5, 2012)

wrong cycle,  if your for sure you wana do this deca is out for sure. at 21 i wouldnt do it at all. but if you must, start with test only.   No forget what i said. DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## Caz Rad (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet you gain 40 lbs on this cycle....I don't think that is what you're looking for.  Good luck though.  Report back in a couple months.


----------



## vannesb (Feb 6, 2012)

kane said:


> testa as in testosterone and this pics show me looking now and well yes he did hook me up with them and i have already paid the money and have them with me i know you all advice me that i am too young and stuff but well at times you gota do wat you have to so i will be starting with cycle from this monday so if u could advice me that when is the best time to take them as i work out in morning and then i have work at office till night + for my diet i will be having at least 10- 12 eggs per day lot of bananas , chicken , pulses & weight gainer with milk after work out and after i get back home from work let me know wat you guys feel .
> thanks


 
Dude no offense hit the gym eat clean and get a little older. Even if you were 30 yrs old I would tell you hit the gym, diet and then look at a cycle once you have a foundation. Stick with your diet and workout for a year and then think about it again. Dude Gear is not a CURE ALL!!! It takes a good foundation and a shit load of work! If you can workout and eat clean for a year, then maybe you want to look at it. But at your age you should not need it.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 6, 2012)

kane said:


> testa as in testosterone and this pics show me looking now and well yes he did hook me up with them and i have already paid the money and have them with me i know you all advice me that i am too young and stuff but well at times you gota do wat you have to so i will be starting with cycle from this monday so if u could advice me that when is the best time to take them as i work out in morning and then i have work at office till night + for my diet i will be having at least 10- 12 eggs per day lot of bananas , chicken , pulses & weight gainer with milk after work out and after i get back home from work let me know wat you guys feel .
> thanks


 

 Your trainer told you to use them?  But wont tell you how?  You lose fat by eating clean and doing cardio. You gain muscle but lifting, eating and sleeping.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 6, 2012)

watch this dude gets ripped and jacked aha. 
prob not but you will get bigger!


----------

